# Quando la storia finisce



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?

Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.

Fortunatamente ne sono uscito da quel loop.
Ora le porte son sempre aperte, per entrare e per uscire, chi si annoia o non si sente valorizzata come si aspetta, può andarsene o rimanere quanto le pare.
Di certo io non mi oppongo, se non c’è più lei, si va avanti senza e se necessario e non è detto che lo sia, la si sostituisce.
Non sono disposto a cambiare più nulla dei miei atteggiamenti pur di tenermi aggrappato a qualcosa che spesso e volentieri poi son pure ortiche.


----------



## void (20 Giugno 2022)

Parli di tua moglie?


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ho fatto l'errore di oppormi con tutta me stessa alla fine della mia prima storia importante e quello che ne è uscito fuori è stato bruttissimo quindi non farò mai più questo errore...la storia continua se c'è da entrambe la voglia di stare insieme, altrimenti si chiude e si va avanti.
Se vedo che la persona non è più presa ma non riesce ad affrontare l'argomento lo affronto io e chiudo, le cose strascicate non mi piacciono.
Certo poi lo stare più o meno male dopo la rottura dipende da che tipo di rapporto si era instaurato, ci sono state volte che il tempo di arrivare alla macchina avevo già smaltito il fatto di essermi lasciata, altre che ci ho messo anche anni ad uscircene del tutto, ma ho imparato che prima o dopo tutto passa.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

in passato ho sempre chiuso con decisione e con pochi rimpianti, certo, a volte ci sono stata male, ma non ho mai pensato di portarla avanti per le lunghe se le cose proprio non vanno, ma parlo di rapporti durati al massimo qualche anno, adesso se dovessi entrare in crisi con mio marito penso che prima proverei a trovare una soluzione


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in passato ho sempre chiuso con decisione e con pochi rimpianti, certo, a volte ci sono stata male, ma non ho mai pensato di portarla avanti per le lunghe se le cose proprio non vanno, ma parlo di rapporti durati al massimo qualche anno, adesso se dovessi entrare in crisi con mio marito penso che prima proverei a trovare una soluzione


certo il discorso matrimonio è tutto diverso...si tratta di persone che abbiamo scelto per costruirci una vita insieme, prima di divorziare bisognerebbe arrivare ad un punto di non ritorno dove per entrambi la migliore scelta fosse continuare divisi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Questo passaggio però me l'ero perso...se l'allontanamento della persona fosse dato da un mio comportamento e la persona fosse importante per me a quel punto proverei ad andarle incontro, quantomeno a capire cosa del mio comportamento non la facesse sentire abbastanza valorizzata.


----------



## Nono (20 Giugno 2022)

Io mi oppongo .... ma tanto poi finisce uguale


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io mi oppongo .... ma tanto poi finisce uguale


se te la senti di provarci fai comunque bene...almeno non hai rimpianti.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Opporsi serve solo a convincere l'altro che fa bene a lasciarti...


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Se ci tengo mi oppongo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io mi oppongo .... ma tanto poi finisce uguale


Io prima mi opponevo....
Adesso ....
Chi vuole restare resta chi vuole andarsene...prego si accomodi fuori...
Ovviamente nelle storie extra ..
Se mio marito decidesse di lasciarmi cercherei di fargli cambiare idea...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

void ha detto:


> Parli di tua moglie?


No chiedo a voi come vi comportate, per un discorso che si stava facendo stamattina in hotel. Se vuoi sapere qualcosa di mia moglie, puoi chiederglielo direttamente tu…



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'errore di oppormi con tutta me stessa alla fine della mia prima storia importante e quello che ne è uscito fuori è stato bruttissimo quindi non farò mai più questo errore...la storia continua se c'è da entrambe la voglia di stare insieme, altrimenti si chiude e si va avanti.
> Se vedo che la persona non è più presa ma non riesce ad affrontare l'argomento lo affronto io e chiudo, le cose strascicate non mi piacciono.
> Certo poi lo stare più o meno male dopo la rottura dipende da che tipo di rapporto si era instaurato, ci sono state volte che il tempo di arrivare alla macchina avevo già smaltito il fatto di essermi lasciata, altre che ci ho messo anche anni ad uscircene del tutto, ma ho imparato che prima o dopo tutto passa.


A volte si ha più paura di quello che potrebbe succedere ma non succede che altro.



omicron ha detto:


> in passato ho sempre chiuso con decisione e con pochi rimpianti, certo, a volte ci sono stata male, ma non ho mai pensato di portarla avanti per le lunghe se le cose proprio non vanno, ma parlo di rapporti durati al massimo qualche anno, adesso se dovessi entrare in crisi con mio marito penso che prima proverei a trovare una soluzione


Ma rimasta male per cosa? Perché non si opponeva?


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma rimasta male per cosa? Perché non si opponeva?


no no, non per quello, a volte ci sono rimasta male perchè mi sono trovata a chiudere ma ancora ci tenevo


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2022)

Penso non ci sia nulla di più penoso che cercare di trattenere chi non ci vuole più.

Io sono quella che ti dà la spinta piuttosto, che taglia il laccio - anche magari stando malissimo.

Vivo infatti molto male le situazioni di incertezza e spingo alla chiarezza anche se l’altro magari non è “pronto”.

Credo che nessuno apprezzi l’indecisione quando riguarda l’essere desiderati o meno nella vita di qualcuno a cui teniamo.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, non per quello, a volte ci sono rimasta male perchè mi sono trovata a chiudere ma ancora ci tenevo


Se ci tenevi perché hai chiuso?


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se ci tenevi perché hai chiuso?


pensaci


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Opporsi serve solo a convincere l'altro che fa bene a lasciarti...


Concordo. Una volta capito questo, ho imparato a rispondere ok grazie ciao.

Senza sapere che sta frase fa parecchio male a chi lascia.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pensaci


Corna?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, non per quello, a volte ci sono rimasta male perchè mi sono trovata a chiudere ma ancora ci tenevo


Non ci tenevi abbastanza quindi..o forse amavi più te stessa.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Corna?


no


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso non ci sia nulla di più penoso che cercare di trattenere chi non ci vuole più.
> Io sono quella che ti dà la spinta piuttosto, che taglia il laccio - anche magari stando malissimo.
> Vivo infatti molto male le situazioni di incertezza e spingo alla chiarezza anche se l’altro magari non è “pronto”.
> Credo che nessuno apprezzi l’indecisione quando riguarda l’essere desiderati o meno nella vita di qualcuno a cui teniamo.


davvero, in passato una donna mi ha supplicato di rimanere con lei.
io da un lato ne avevo piene le palle, dall’altro le volevo bene ma non al punto di volerci rimanere ancora assieme ed e‘ stato abbastanza…straziante…come periodo.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ci tenevi abbastanza quindi..o forse amavi più te stessa.


ci sono state situazioni per le quali la decisione migliore era chiudere


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io mi oppongo .... ma tanto poi finisce uguale


Si ma poi vi rimettete insieme….


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no


Non capirà mai…per lei le corna sono il peggiore dei mali e quindi pensa siano l’unica causa di fine.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo. Una volta capito questo, ho imparato a rispondere ok grazie ciao.
> 
> Senza sapere che sta frase fa parecchio male a chi lascia.


Fa male solo quando ti lasciano per farsi rincorrere, se invece vieni lasciato con la convinzione effettivamente di chiudere il rapporto la frase ok grazie è una liberazione...


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non capirà mai…per lei le corna sono il peggiore dei mali e quindi pensa siano l’unica causa di fine.


più che altro non si ricorda niente di quello che ho scritto altre volte


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro non si ricorda niente di quello che ho scritto altre volte


Di solito ci si dimenticano le bugie.


----------



## Venice30 (20 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Corna?


Solo a questo pensi


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fa male solo quando ti lasciano per farsi rincorrere, se invece vieni lasciato con la convinzione effettivamente di chiudere il rapporto la frase ok grazie è una liberazione...


Per me lasciare è come dare le dimissioni al lavoro.
Se arrivi a scrivere la lettera e consegnarla, oramai con la testa sei altrove.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di solito ci si dimenticano le bugie.


cioè?


----------



## Koala (20 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Corna?


Ci avrei scommesso un rene che avresti risposto così


----------



## Venice30 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Solo una volta ho tento di salvare la storia, ma poi nel provarci mi sono resa conto che non era il caso. Visioni di vita differenti, soprattutto verso il furto. Ho preferito chiudere.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cioè?


Le bugie si dimenticano ed e‘ per questo che chi fa corna avendo scelto il proprio matrimonio dovrebbe dirne il meno possibile.
Ove scrivi che lei si dimentica cose che ha scritto prima, magari eran solo palle e quindi le ha scordate.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo una volta ho tento di salvare la storia, ma poi nel provarci mi sono resa conto che non era il caso. Visioni di vita differenti, soprattutto verso il furto. Ho preferito chiudere.


E dopo un po di tempo, ti sei ringraziata per esserti voluta così bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per me lasciare è come dare le dimissioni al lavoro.
> Se arrivi a scrivere la lettera e consegnarla, oramai con la testa sei altrove.


anche per me, ci penso bene prima di farlo ma quando ho deciso non torno indietro...ci sono però persone che provano a lasciare per dare uno scossone al rapporto, per provare a rianimarlo...molto rischioso se non si è convinti al 100% di quello che si sta facendo ma alle volte funziona.


----------



## Venice30 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E dopo un po di tempo, ti sei ringraziata per esserti voluta così bene.


Volevo bene a lui, e non volevo il suo male.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche per me, ci penso bene prima di farlo ma quando ho deciso non torno indietro...ci sono però persone che provano a lasciare per dare uno scossone al rapporto, per provare a rianimarlo...molto rischioso se non si è convinti al 100% di quello che si sta facendo ma alle volte funziona.


Minkia con me gli andrebbe troppo male….


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Minkia con me gli andrebbe troppo male….


infatti sono quelle che ci sono rimaste male


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le bugie si dimenticano ed e‘ per questo che chi fa corna avendo scelto il proprio matrimonio dovrebbe dirne il meno possibile.
> Ove scrivi che lei si dimentica cose che ha scritto prima, magari eran solo palle e quindi le ha scordate.


no no ho scritto che non ricorda quello che ho scritto io, non quello che ha scritto lei


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no ho scritto che non ricorda quello che ho scritto io, non quello che ha scritto lei


Si era questo che intendevo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Se la persona è importante per me e se le voglio bene cerco di capire cosa non va nel nostro rapporto. E sono una testona che non si arrende facilmente. 
Non ho la paura dello stare sola, ma di perdere qualcuno che mi fa stare bene quello si lo temo sempre.
Se invece la persona non mi interessa più di tanto o penso che la storia stia per finire accetto e passo oltre.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si era questo che intendevo.


più probabile che non legga con attenzione, lei legge per rispondere non per capire


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se la persona è importante per me e se le voglio bene cerco di capire cosa non va nel nostro rapporto. E sono una testona che non si arrende facilmente.
> Non ho la paura dello stare sola, ma di perdere qualcuno che mi fa stare bene quello si lo temo sempre.
> Se invece la persona non mi interessa più di tanto o penso che la storia stia per finire accetto e passo oltre.


io in entrambi i casi saluto e giro i tacchi.
se sceglie di uscire, esca.
si passa a quella dopo, rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico per non fare torti.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo. Una volta capito questo, ho imparato a rispondere ok grazie ciao.
> 
> *Senza sapere che sta frase fa parecchio male a chi lascia.*


Sì, perchè non dà la soddisfazione che fosse poi così importante...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Sì, perchè non da la soddisfazione che fosse poi così importante...


Una volta scateno‘ le ire di una amante.
Mi picchio‘.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

Lascia e ti picchia pure


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Lascia e ti picchia pure


Si perché mi aveva lasciato per ricevere piu attenzioni. 
Solo che io essendo maschio mononeurale come gran parte dei maschi (alcuni ne hanno anche due), avevo letto come mio solito LE righe e non TRA le righe.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

non è questione di un neurone... ma di non essere contorti dddai


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> non è questione di un neurone... ma di non essere contorti dddai


Per me il sole sorge la mattina e tramonta la sera. Quello che vedo è quello che è. L’apparenza mi inganna perché mi affido solo a quello che vedo o posso toccare.

Quello che si pensa potrebbe essere se fosse ma di fatto non è lo lascio ai creativi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io in entrambi i casi saluto e giro i tacchi.
> se sceglie di uscire, esca.
> si passa a quella dopo, rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico per non fare torti.


Sicuramente è la scelta migliore da fare.
Ma non sempre la più semplice e non è detto che sia sempre la più giusta. E’ un discorso molto generale con troppe variabili. A me piace non avere rimpianti, perciò ci riprovo  perché qualcuno a me molto caro una volta  mi aveva detto “Se ami qualcuno vai a prendertelo sempre perché di innamorarti capita raramente.” 
P.s. Io non sceglierei in ordine alfabetico ma in base ai miei gusti sempre per il mio egoismo


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è la scelta migliore da fare.
> Ma non sempre la più semplice e non è detto che sia sempre la più giusta. E’ un discorso molto generale con troppe variabili. A me piace non avere rimpianti, perciò ci riprovo  perché qualcuno a me molto caro una volta  mi aveva detto “Se ami qualcuno vai a prendertelo sempre perché di innamorarti capita raramente.”
> P.s. Io non sceglierei in ordine alfabetico ma in base ai miei gusti sempre per il mio egoismo


Nell’ordine alfabetico ho già messo quelle che mi piacciono. Son tutte lì a magazzino in attesa.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nell’ordine alfabetico ho già messo quelle che mi piacciono. Son tutte lì a magazzino in attesa.


Ovvio che sono quelle che ti piacciono, io intendevo quella che ti piace di più 
Lasciamole aspettare per un po’


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ovvio che sono quelle che ti piacciono, io intendevo quella che ti piace di più
> Lasciamole aspettare per un po’


si sì…magari nel frattempo crepano pure.


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io in entrambi i casi saluto e giro i tacchi.
> se sceglie di uscire, esca.
> si passa a quella dopo, rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico per non fare torti.


quando sono stata lasciata mi sono vestita, ho preso le mie cose e me ne sono andata senza neanche rispondere


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando sono stata lasciata mi sono vestita, ho preso le mie cose e me ne sono andata senza neanche rispondere


Nel senso che eri nuda?


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel senso che eri nuda?


fino a 5 minuti prima sì


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

Ma sì, fai bene.
Quando ero ragazzina ina_ina avevo questi comportamenti contorti col mio ex... li ho capiti solo poi con gli anni...
mi arrabbiavo con lui, ma in realtà ero arrabbiata con me perchè stavo con lui che non era cosa nemmeno di farlo conoscere ai miei... allora lo lasciavo e poi lo chiamavo e daccapo... 

Ma questo 3d ti è venuto in mente perchè adesso ti è finita una storia?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma sì, fai bene.
> Quando ero ragazzina ina_ina avevo questi comportamenti contorti col mio ex... li ho capiti solo poi con gli anni...
> mi arrabbiavo con lui, ma in realtà ero arrabbiata con me perchè stavo con lui che non era cosa nemmeno di farlo conoscere ai miei... allora lo lasciavo e poi lo chiamavo e daccapo...
> Ma questo 3d ti è venuto in mente perchè adesso ti è finita una storia?


No anzi la mia unica storia procede a gonfie vele.
Ne parlavo stamattina con le mie collaboratrici ed ho trasferito l’argomento qui. 
Da quando sono su questo forum ho chiuso altre storie, ma non ne parlo qui.
Mi gratto da solo le mie rogne, io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


opporsi, ma se l'altro non ti vuole cosa a serve. Ti opponi e ti manda a fanculo lo stesso. Ergo una sceneggiata per niente


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> opporsi, ma se l'altro non ti vuole cosa a serve. Ti opponi e ti manda a fanculo lo stesso. Ergo una sceneggiata per niente


Con te ci dev’essere troppo gusto….

Si si va bene mi ci mando io….


----------



## Ulisse (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vi opponete?


nel matrimonio non mi opporrei ma ne pretenderei le motivazioni.
Anche per capire se è qualcosa ancora di risolvibile. 

nelle relazioni extra, no. Per niente.
ogni volta che uno dei due ha ceduto alle insistenze dell'altro si è comunque solo posticipata e resa peggiore la rottura definitiva.
se uno dei due matura la convinzione che non ne valga più la pena (per qualsiasi motivo) questa va accettata.
Da una relazione del genere io non voglio rotture, problemi o elemosine. 
E nemmeno scendere a compromessi.
Questi li lascio per il matrimonio...finchè ci tengo ad esso...


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci sono state situazioni per le quali la decisione migliore era chiudere


È soggettivo. Io ad esempio se ci tengo non riesco a chiudere. Salvo casi gravi.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non capirà mai…per lei le corna sono il peggiore dei mali e quindi pensa siano l’unica causa di fine.


Non sarà il peggiore dei mali ma è comunque un male secondo me. Ognuno la vede a modo proprio.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro non si ricorda niente di quello che ho scritto altre volte


Non è che leggo sempre tutto tutto.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo a questo pensi


Ormai è diventato il tema principale.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso un rene che avresti risposto così


E quindi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fino a 5 minuti prima sì


Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> nel matrimonio non mi opporrei ma ne pretenderei le motivazioni.
> Anche per capire se è qualcosa ancora di risolvibile.
> 
> nelle relazioni extra, no. Per niente.
> ...


La penso come te. 
i tira molla nelle relazione extra allungano solo l’agonia. Odio gli alti e bassi. Ne ho già abbastanza nella vita reale. Se ho un sentore chiedo, non perdo tempo a farmi film. 
ho lottato per il mio matrimonio e ho perso ma penso che ne valeva la pena.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


Cazz che grande!!!!
Scusa mentre stavi facendo sesso hai pensato di lasciarlo???
E siete riusciti a terminare la sessione?
Bravissimo lui a mantenere l erezione!


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz che grande!!!!
> Scusa mentre stavi facendo sesso hai pensato di lasciarlo???
> E siete riusciti a terminare la sessione?
> Bravissimo lui a mantenere l erezione!


era un po' che mi frullava in testa e mi venne di dirlo li per li...lui probabilmente pensava scherzassi


----------



## Ulisse (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> era un po' che mi frullava in testa e mi venne di dirlo li per li...lui probabilmente pensava scherzassi


con quel poverino che passa anni a chiedersi il perchè perde l'erezione quando una donna dice qualcosa mentre scopa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> con quel poverino che passa anni a chiedersi il perchè perde l'erezione quando una donna dice qualcosa mentre scopa.


 non volevo traumatizzarlo


----------



## Ulisse (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non volevo traumatizzarlo


ah, si, certo
lo si capisce dall'aver scelto il momento migliore


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ah, si, certo
> lo si capisce dall'aver scelto il momento migliore


È perché son troppo buona...mi dispiaceva lasciarlo perché era carinissimo con me e non riuscivo mai a dirglielo


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Chissà l’esperienza di Void invece qual’e….peccato non abbia dato anche il suo contributo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con te ci dev’essere troppo gusto….
> 
> Si si va bene mi ci mando io….


Ecco bravo, va da via il cu'
Perché gusto? 
Io mica mi oppongo mi aggrego all sfanculo,


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


Direi, di solito quando non interessa più non ci scopi


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Direi, di solito quando non interessa più non ci scopi


Seeee....avevamo poco più di 20 anni...ci stavamo divertendo, poi ti dirò, con lui ho mantenuto un ottimo rapporto, non è tantissimo che ci siamo presi un caffè insieme.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Seeee....avevamo poco più di 20 anni...ci stavamo divertendo, poi ti dirò, con lui ho mantenuto un ottimo rapporto, non è tantissimo che ci siamo presi un caffè insieme.


Fammici pensare.... No anche  20 se non mi attizzava più col cazzo che ci scopavo. 
Ricordo di averne lasciato uno piangendo perché mi dispiaceva. 
Lui consolava me, mentre io lasciavo lui. 
Sono mitica


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fammici pensare.... No anche  20 se non mi attizzava più col cazzo che ci scopavo.
> Ricordo di averne lasciato uno piangendo perché mi dispiaceva.
> Lui consolava me, mentre io lasciavo lui.
> Sono mitica


Ma infatti non è che non mi attizzava...ero arrivata alla conclusione dopo qualche mese insieme che non ci stavo bene, in una relazione non c'è solo l'attrazione fisica, se non mi trovo di carattere mollo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


Mai avrei pensato che tu potessi avere un attacco di incontinenza verbale pure in certi momenti!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è che non mi attizzava...ero arrivata alla conclusione dopo qualche mese insieme che non ci stavo bene, in una relazione non c'è solo l'attrazione fisica, se non mi trovo di carattere mollo.


Però anch’io come Ginevra se non mi trovo di carattere non riesco neanche scoparci. Se ho deciso di chiudere l’ultima cosa che mi viene in mente andarci a letto insieme. Nel momento in cui subisco una delusione o mi rendo conto che non è una persona che va bene per me l’attrazione   Pur forte  che sia sparisce
Ma direi che non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai avrei pensato che tu potessi avere un attacco di incontinenza verbale pure in certi momenti!


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però anch’io come Ginevra se non mi trovo di carattere non riesco neanche scoparci. Se ho deciso di chiudere l’ultima cosa che mi viene in mente andarci a letto insieme. Nel momento in cui subisco una delusione o mi rendo conto che non è una persona che va bene per me l’attrazione   Pur forte  che sia sparisce
> Ma direi che non siamo tutti uguali


E a me non è mai funzionato così...poi con lui ho veramente avuto il problema di lasciarlo, con me si è sempre comportato benissimo, niente da ridire...il problema era che mi annoiavo, non parlavamo molto, era molto taciturno, non è un difetto ma io ho bisogno di divertirmi con la persona con cui sto....


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


No io sono stata lasciata subito dopo, ci rimasi abbastanza male ma non ci andai a ricercarlo


----------



## omicron (20 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però anch’io come Ginevra se non mi trovo di carattere non riesco neanche scoparci. Se ho deciso di chiudere l’ultima cosa che mi viene in mente andarci a letto insieme. Nel momento in cui subisco una delusione o mi rendo conto che non è una persona che va bene per me l’attrazione   Pur forte  che sia sparisce
> Ma direi che non siamo tutti uguali


Io uguale


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E a me non è mai funzionato così...poi con lui ho veramente avuto il problema di lasciarlo, con me si è sempre comportato benissimo, niente da ridire...il problema era che mi annoiavo, non parlavamo molto, era molto taciturno, non è un difetto ma io ho bisogno di divertirmi con la persona con cui sto....


Appunto , uno ti annoia non hai punti in comune e ci scopi? Guarda che non è una critica ci mancherebbe è proprio un modo completamente diverso dal mio di vivere un rapporto


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> *Mi gratto da solo le mie rogne, io*.


Dillo a me...
tu forse lo fai per questione di privacy, 
io perchè se ho un dispiacere, mi fa più male il parlarne...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Dillo a me...
> tu forse lo fai per questione di privacy,
> io perchè se ho un dispiacere, mi fa più male il parlarne...


Ma quale privacy. I cazzi miei son cazzi miei. Pure del privato, il 98,7% delle cose scritte qui sono assolutamente inventate.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

che bugiardo che sei


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> che bugiardo che sei


Si forse il 95%….98 è esagerato.


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2022)

ed io che pensavo avessi fatto lo sborone col ,7%


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Beh, il tuo tenere la base navale moglie in porto e circondsrti di piu’ figli, ti da un bel back up per sopportare la fine delle tue storie extra (o vale il contrario)? Mi sa che il terrore dell’abbandono e’ ancora lu. Solo che hai trovato un abile rimedio per attutire il colpo . Ma ti capisco eh. Io ho sempre avuto orrore dell’abbandono…


----------



## Vera (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Non mi è mai successo ma nel caso, lascerei andare tranquillamente. Mi voglio troppo bene.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi hai sbloccato un ricordo...con uno sono riuscita a lasciarlo mentre facevamo sesso, abbiamo anche finito, ormai c'eravamo...rivestita e andata via tranquillamente...dopo circa 1 settimana me lo sono trovato sotto casa che mi chiedeva se avessi fatto sul serio


Come si fa a lasciare durante il sesso ?
Spiegami per favore ?
Fra un orgasmo e altro ?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fino a 5 minuti prima sì


Ti ha lasciato mentre eri nuda ?
Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo avessi fatto lo sborone col ,7%


No…ho rifatto meglio i calcoli, per far parlare i curiosi, che non mancheranno di ricordarmi questa frase fra tre mesi, 8 giorni, 7 ore, 25 minuti e 12 secondi.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, il tuo tenere la base navale moglie in porto e circondsrti di piu’ figli, ti da un bel back up per sopportare la fine delle tue storie extra (o vale il contrario)? Mi sa che il terrore dell’abbandono e’ ancora lu. Solo che hai trovato un abile rimedio per attutire il colpo . Ma ti capisco eh. Io ho sempre avuto orrore dell’abbandono…


il numero dei figli lo ha deciso lei, io ho solo messo a disposizione la siringa, e nemmeno sempre. Ora come ora, l’unico abbandono che temo è quello della vita per passare alla morte. Non so se mi dispiacerebbe di più morire e non rimanere aggrappato alla vita o morire e non vedere più la mia famiglia. Spero che accada in stato di totale incoscienza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come si fa a lasciare durante il sesso ?
> Spiegami per favore ?
> Fra un orgasmo e altro ?


Giusto per ridimensionare la cosa che non è stata tanto capita...frequentavo questo ragazzo da qualche mese, fisicamente mi piaceva molto, era un po' troppo taciturno per me, quando uscivamo da soli spesso mi annoiavo perché parlava poco ma con me si è sempre comportato benissimo, dovevo lasciarlo perché mi rendevo conto che non era quello che cercavo e mi dispiaceva perché comunque non c'era mai stato niente di brutto tra noi da darmi la spinta per farlo, era solo un discorso di carattere...quella sera mentre facevamo l'amore furono dette cose che mi spinsero a fermarlo e parlarci, poi la cosa continuò probabilmente da parte sua un po' per cercare di farmi cambiare idea da parte mia fu come salutarlo...quando mi venne a ricercare parlammo nuovamente e tranquillamente e la storia si è chiusa talmente senza problemi che a distanza di tanti anni come ho già detto se ci becchiamo in giro ci facciamo anche un aperitivo o un caffè insieme.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto per ridimensionare la cosa che non è stata tanto capita...frequentavo questo ragazzo da qualche mese, fisicamente mi piaceva molto, era un po' troppo taciturno per me, quando uscivamo da soli spesso mi annoiavo perché parlava poco ma con me si è sempre comportato benissimo, dovevo lasciarlo perché mi rendevo conto che non era quello che cercavo e mi dispiaceva perché comunque non c'era mai stato niente di brutto tra noi da darmi la spinta per farlo, era solo un discorso di carattere...quella sera mentre facevamo l'amore furono dette cose che mi spinsero a fermarlo e parlarci, poi la cosa continuò probabilmente da parte sua un po' per cercare di farmi cambiare idea da parte mia fu come salutarlo...quando mi venne a ricercare parlammo nuovamente e tranquillamente e la storia si è chiusa talmente senza problemi che a distanza di tanti anni come ho già detto se ci becchiamo in giro ci facciamo anche un aperitivo o un caffè insieme.


Un "ti amo" inopportuno ha bloccato l'amplesso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso non ci sia nulla di più penoso che cercare di trattenere chi non ci vuole più.
> 
> Io sono quella che ti dà la spinta piuttosto, che taglia il laccio - anche magari stando malissimo.
> 
> ...


io faccio come te, accelero la decisione dell'altra parte. Insistere lo trovo inutile, doloroso ed umiliante.
Preferisco soffrire da solo.


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti ha lasciato mentre eri nuda ?
> Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta


Beh no in realtà mi stavo vestendo quando lui si è messo a fare i suoi discorsi sulla nostra compatibilità, sui nostri caratteri, sui problemi a sua detta insormontabili tra di noi… io ho finito di vestirmi e sono andata via


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beh no in realtà mi stavo vestendo quando lui si è messo a fare i suoi discorsi sulla nostra compatibilità, sui nostri caratteri, sui problemi a sua detta insormontabili tra di noi… io ho finito di vestirmi e sono andata via


10 minuti prima non eravate incompatibili ?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O avvertite che sta per finire, o avvertite che c’è meno interesse, cosa fate? Vi opponete? Fate di tutto per farle o fargli cambiare idea forse senza nemmeno crederci più voi?
> 
> Io un tempo spaccavo il mondo pur di non venire abbandonato, si, non sopportavo il rimanere solo perché lasciato, mi sembrava di fermarmi in un mondo che continuava a girare, mi sentivo come tagliato fuori oltre al non accettare di rimanere senza lei.
> 
> ...


Troppo orgogliosa per oppormi.
Intanto volevo chiedere a chi lascia …
Dal momento in cui vi siete decisi di lasciare e il momento in cui l’avete comunicato quanto tempo è passato ?
Avete “preparato il terreno “ o cambiato atteggiamento in questo arco di tempo ?


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 10 minuti prima non eravate incompatibili ?


no 10 minuti prima gli piaceva e pure parecchio


Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo orgogliosa per oppormi.
> Intanto volevo chiedere a chi lascia …
> Dal momento in cui vi siete decisi di lasciare e il momento in cui l’avete comunicato quanto tempo è passato ?
> Avete “preparato il terreno “ o cambiato atteggiamento in questo arco di tempo ?


nel momento in cui mi rendevo conto che le cose non andavano cercavo di capire se ci fosse margine di miglioramento, se non c'era avevo poca "pietà" e troncavo nel giro di poco


----------



## Nono (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo orgogliosa per oppormi.
> Intanto volevo chiedere a chi lascia …
> Dal momento in cui vi siete decisi di lasciare e il momento in cui l’avete comunicato quanto tempo è passato ?
> Avete “preparato il terreno “ o cambiato atteggiamento in questo arco di tempo ?


A volte mesi, cercavo di preparare il terreno. Entro in crisi perché sono affezionato e non voglio far soffrire.... e non so come fare ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo orgogliosa per oppormi.
> Intanto volevo chiedere a chi lascia …
> Dal momento in cui vi siete decisi di lasciare e il momento in cui l’avete comunicato quanto tempo è passato ?
> Avete “preparato il terreno “ o cambiato atteggiamento in questo arco di tempo ?


Dipendeva da che tipo di relazione avevo con la persona, se decidevo di troncare perché era una storia che non mi rendeva felice troncavo velocemente senza pensarci troppo, il problema si palesava quando comunque volevo bene alla persona...in questo caso ho fatto anche dei macelli per il troppo rimandare, non trovavo il coraggio e spesso è andato a finire che mi sono fatta lasciare perché mi iniziavo a comportare male...per assurdo il mio voler proteggere si trasformava in un mio fare del male.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipendeva da che tipo di relazione avevo con la persona, se decidevo di troncare perché era una storia che non mi rendeva felice troncavo velocemente senza pensarci troppo, il problema si palesava quando comunque volevo bene alla persona...in questo caso ho fatto anche dei macelli per il troppo rimandare, non trovavo il coraggio e spesso è andato a finire che mi sono fatta lasciare perché mi iniziavo a comportare male...per assurdo il mio voler proteggere si trasformava in un mio fare del male.


Si, spesso non è chiaro chi lascia chi.
Una strategia per lasciare che mette in atto qualcuno che non sa come dirlo è proprio quella di comportarsi “male” o tanto distaccato da spingere l’altro di lasciarlo.
Questa è una delle modalità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, spesso non è chiaro chi lascia chi.
> Una strategia per lasciare che mette in atto qualcuno che non sa come dirlo è proprio quella di comportarsi “male” o tanto distaccato da spingere l’altro di lasciarlo.
> Questa è una delle modalità.


E' la più brutta in assoluto, mi rendevo conto da sola che dovevo chiudere io ma tutte le volte che provavo ad affrontare l'argomento le parole mi morivano in bocca...forse sono stata peggio quando dovevo lasciare di quando sono stata lasciata.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E' la più brutta in assoluto, mi rendevo conto da sola che dovevo chiudere io ma tutte le volte che provavo ad affrontare l'argomento le parole mi morivano in bocca...forse sono stata peggio quando dovevo lasciare di quando sono stata lasciata.


È una modalità che secondo me è usata anche in modo involontario più spesso di quanto si pensa.


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

ho un'amica che quando voleva lasciare qualcuno faceva in modo di farsi lasciare, non ho mai capito a cosa servisse, poi ha iniziato a "svegliarsi" e quando le cose non vanno, molla lei


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho un'amica che quando voleva lasciare qualcuno faceva in modo di farsi lasciare, non ho mai capito a cosa servisse, poi ha iniziato a "svegliarsi" e quando le cose non vanno, molla lei


Secondo me molti lo fanno involontariamente.
Non sono più interessati alla relazione, ma per vari motivi non lo comunicano al diretto interessato. Di conseguenza il diretto interessato trovandosi davanti a uno scarso interesse dell’altro decide lui di lasciare.


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secondo me molti lo fanno involontariamente.
> Non sono più interessati alla relazione, ma per vari motivi non lo comunicano al diretto interessato. Di conseguenza il diretto interessato trovandosi davanti a uno scarso interesse dell’altro decide lui di lasciare.


no no, lei lo faceva di proposito, iniziava ad avere tutti i comportamenti che sapeva che all'altro non piacevano per farsi lasciare


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, lei lo faceva di proposito, iniziava ad avere tutti i comportamenti che sapeva che all'altro non piacevano per farsi lasciare


Si, certo che alcuni lo fanno volontariamente.
Così si levano il disturbo del discorso finale e la scelta di farlo quando l’altro/l’altra è vestito/a  o nudo/a.


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, certo che alcuni lo fanno volontariamente.
> Così si levano il disturbo del discorso finale e la scelta di farlo quando l’altro/l’altra è vestito/a  o nudo/a.


per la precisione, mi stavo rivestendo, quando ha finito col suo sproloquio ho tirato su la cerniera degli stivali e me ne sono andata  non gli ho detto niente


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per la precisione, mi stavo rivestendo, quando ha finito col suo sproloquio ho tirato su la cerniera degli stivali e me ne sono andata  non gli ho detto niente


Molto elegante


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Molto elegante


non avrei saputo neanche cosa dirgli


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo orgogliosa per oppormi.
> Intanto volevo chiedere a chi lascia …
> Dal momento in cui vi siete decisi di lasciare e il momento in cui l’avete comunicato quanto tempo è passato ?
> Avete “preparato il terreno “ o cambiato atteggiamento in questo arco di tempo ?


Un paio di minuti al massimo. Essendo molto volubile, cioè cambio idea almeno una volta ogni 5 minuti, quando decido faccio e rendo irreparabile il gesto. Poi magari mi fanno cambiare idea dopo…ma si vede che non ero così convinto nemmeno io. Ma che caldo fa? La macchina mi segna 41. Ho la camicia zuppa, meno male che tra poco mi faccio una doccia gelata.


----------



## Vera (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto per ridimensionare la cosa che non è stata tanto capita...frequentavo questo ragazzo da qualche mese, fisicamente mi piaceva molto, era un po' troppo taciturno per me, quando uscivamo da soli spesso mi annoiavo perché parlava poco ma con me si è sempre comportato benissimo, dovevo lasciarlo perché mi rendevo conto che non era quello che cercavo e mi dispiaceva perché comunque non c'era mai stato niente di brutto tra noi da darmi la spinta per farlo, era solo un discorso di carattere...quella sera mentre facevamo l'amore furono dette cose che mi spinsero a fermarlo e parlarci, poi la cosa continuò probabilmente da parte sua un po' per cercare di farmi cambiare idea da parte mia fu come salutarlo...quando mi venne a ricercare parlammo nuovamente e tranquillamente e la storia si è chiusa talmente senza problemi che a distanza di tanti anni come ho già detto se ci becchiamo in giro ci facciamo anche un aperitivo o un caffè insieme.


Non poteva continuare a fare il taciturno? Ha scelto di parlare nel momento meno opportuno


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beh no in realtà mi stavo vestendo quando lui si è messo a fare i suoi discorsi sulla nostra compatibilità, sui nostri caratteri, sui problemi a sua detta insormontabili tra di noi… io ho finito di vestirmi e sono andata via


Ma ti ha dato almeno 10.000lire per il servizio?


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma ti ha dato almeno 10.000lire per il servizio?


Tu ci scherzi ma sta cosa mi ha bruciato tantissimo per un bel po’


----------

